# Suche USB 3.0 Data Link Kabel



## Zeto (6. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
ich suche ein Data Link Kabel, welches USB 3.0 kann.
Für USB 2.0 gibt es einige, aber für USB 3.0 habe ich noch keins gefunden.
USB 2.0 http://www.amazon.de/High-Speed-Lin...qid=1370537533&sr=8-2&keywords=USB+Link-Kabel
Kennt einer ein solches Kabel mit USB 3.0?

Gibt es Alternativen, bitte kein Lan.


----------



## OctoCore (6. Juni 2013)

In großen Mengen gibt es sie hier:
Link Cable Usb 3.0, Link Cable Usb 3.0 Products, Link Cable Usb 3.0 Suppliers and Manufacturers at Alibaba.com

Da besteht durchaus Hoffnung, dass man sie auch einzeln irgendwo ergattern kann. 

Oder sowas: USB 3.0 Super-Speed A/A Cable Crossover -- DataPro

Das Problem ist wohl eher:


> The USB 3.0 spec also indicates that this cable can be used to connect two PCs together; however, the unfortunate reality is that no operating system currently supports this feature. To network two PCs directly, we recommend an Ethernet cross-over cable instead.



Nachtrag: Ich denke mal, das dauert noch, bis in der Richtung was kommt - hat ja schon eine halbe Ewigkeit gedauert, bis einigermaßen ordentliche USB 3.0-Hubs zu kriegen waren.
Kabel ist ja nicht das Problem - man braucht auch die Software dazu. 
XP war das Letzte, was sowas serienmäßig unterstützt hat.


----------

